# > الانفجار الكبير...جوجل إيرث Google Earth, للفضاء أيضا بعد أن كان للأرض فقط



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*أعلنت شركة جوجل عن إضافتها خاصية سكاى Sky لخدمة جوجل إيرث التى تتيح لمستخدميها إمكانية مشاهدة الفضاء كما يظهر من كوكب الأرض.*







*مع خاصية سكاى Sky، يمكن للمستخدمين التحليق فى الفضاء عن طريق خدمة جوجل إيرث. هذه الخاصية السهلة الاستخدام تمكن مستخدمي خدمة جوجل إيرث من الإبحار بين 100 مليون نجم و 200 مليون مجرة. وكعادته، نجد أن الصور الواضحة والعالية الجودة و الطبقات المعلوماتية تشكل ملعباً فريداً من نوعه يسمح بمشاهدة و تعلم كل ما له علاقة بالفضاء الخارجي. *​ 


*=========================*​ 



*لاســــتخدام سكاى من على جوجــل إيرث كل ما علـــــيك فعله هو النقر على الخـــيار "انتقل إلى سكاى" "switch to sky" الموجود على قائمة العرض "view menu" أو النقر على زر "سكاى" "Sky button" الموجود على شريط الأدوات. الواجهة و التصفح على نمط جوجل إيرث المعتاد بما فيه من خيارات مثل الاستدراج dragging، تقريب الصورة zooming، البحث search، و أماكني "My Places"، واختيار الطبقات. *
​




*=================================*​



*تقدم خدمة جوجل إيرث سبع طبقات معلوماتية كجزء من الخاصية الجديدة والتي تستعرض العديد من الأجرام السماوية والأحداث وهى:*​ 

*- Constellations (مجموعات النجوم / الأبراج السماوية): و تمتد من مجموعة كاسيوبيا Cassiopeia وحتى مجموعة اندروميدا Andromeda. هذه الطبقة تجمع بين المجموعات فى الفضاء و تسمية كل مجموعة باسمها. ويمكن للمستحدمين التعرف على النجوم التى تمثل مجموعتهم المفضلة. *​ 

*===============================*​ 





*- Backyard Astronomy (الفناء الفلكى): و التى تتيح للمستخدمين النقر على علامات اماكن ومعلومات عن النجوم، والمجرات و الغمائم السديمية والتي يمكن رؤيتها بالعين المجردة، أوالنظارة المعظمة أوالمجهر الصغير. تعود هذه الطبقة بفائدة كبيرة على الفلكيين الهواة كمرجع شامل و منظم لأجزاء السماء أثناء الليل. *​ 







*============================*
*- Hubble Space Telescope Imagery(صور من منظار هابل): تحتوى هذه الطبقة على 120 صورة عالية الجودة مأخوذة عن منظار Hubble المعروف والذي تستخدمه كلاً من وكالات NASA/ESA.*​




*- Moon (القمر): تعرض هذه الطبقة صوراً متحركة لمواقع و حالات القمر خلال شهرين. *​


*- Plants (الكواكب): هذه الطبقة تستعرض السبع كواكب المعترف بها و مواقعها المستقبلية فى السماء خلال شهرين قادمين.*​ 

*- User's Guide to Galaxies (دليل المستخدم للمجرات): و التى تسمح للمستخدم القيام برحلة عبر المجرات من مجرة طريق التبانة Milky Way و حتى مجرة الدب الأصغرUrsa Minor Dwarf *​ 

*- Life of a Star (مراحل عمر النجوم): و التى تأخذك فى رحلة لمشاهدة مراحل مختلفة من حياة النجوم.*​ 






*===================================*​ 






*إن خاصية سكاى Sky تم تطويرها بمعرفة فريق جوجل بيتسبرج الهندسى Pittsburgh Engineering Team بالمشاركة مع عدة أطراف أخرى تضم كل من معهد مجهر الفضاء العلمى (STScI)، شركة سلون للمسح الرقمي للسماء (SDSS)، كونسرتيوم مسح رقمي للسماء (DSSC)، مركز المملكة المتحدة لتكنولوجيا علم الفلك (UK ATC)، و أخيراً المرصد الأنجلو أسترالى (AAO). نشأت هذه المبادرة أثناء مشاركة جامعة واشنطن فى برنامج زيارات الكليات الخاص بشركة جوجل و الذي يسمح للباحثين الأكاديميين بزيارة جوجل بأعمالهم الخاصة لمدة من 6 إلى 12 شهر حيث جمع فريق العمل من كل هذه الجهات العلمية عدداً لا يحصى من الصور الموجودة لدى كل منهم. *​

*==================================*​

*و قد عبر السيد ليور رون مدير تسويق بشركة جوجل عن سعادته بفكرة تزويد المستخدم بمحتوى فلكي ثمين قائلاً أن البرنامج يسمح لمتصفحيه بالتعلم من المحتوى و إضافة التجارب الشخصية. و أضاف السيد رون أنه بالتعاون مع الخبراء فى هذا المجال يمكننا تحويل جوجل إيرث إلى مجهر افتراضي. *​


*وقالت السيدة سالى رايد، رائدة فضاء سابقة و رئيس مجلس إدارة معهد سالى رايد للعلوم أن خاصية سكاى هي أداة رائعة لكل من نظر إلى السماء و أراد أن يجمع المزيد من المعلومات و إشباع الفضول.*​


*و قال الدكتور فرانشيسكو دييجو، أستاذ فى علم الفيزياء و الفلك بجامعة لندن "الآن و نحن على وشك الاحتفال بمرور 400 سنة على علم الفلك المجهرى، و بهذه المبادرة التى تفتح نافذة للجميع للاستكشاف و الاستفادة من موقعنا فى الفلك الواسع الـمبهر. فقد قامت جوجل بتطوير اداة خيالية قوية فريدة من نوعها معتمدة على التكنولوجيا الحديثة لمساعدة مستخدميها على زيادة معرفتهم العلمية." *​

*و صرحت الدكتورة كارول كريستيان من معهد مجهر الفضاء العلمى (STScI) انه لم يكن هناك من قبل أى خريطة طرق شاملة للفضاء متاحة للاستخدام. أما اليوم يمكن لكل مستخدم أن يشاهد عجائب الكون و مشاهدة صور مذهلة تم التقاطها بالمجهر الفضائي هابل. إن خاصية سكاى المضافة على خدمة جوجل إيرث سوف تشجع المستخدمين على الحصول على مفهوم جديد عن الكون بإتاحتها على حواسب المستخدمين فى منازلهم. *​

*و أكد الدكتور أيان روبسون رئيس مركز المملكة المتحدة لتكنولوجيا علم الفلك (UK ATC) أن المركز قد قدم أرشيفه بما يحتويه من صور تم التقاطها خلال عقدين من الزمان من مجهر شميدت بالمملكة المتحدة (UK Schmidt Telescope) الذي تم إنشائه للقيام بمسح شامل للنصف الجنوبي من الأرض و إظهار النجوم، و مجموعات النجوم أو الأبراج السماوية و المجرات الموجودة بهذا الجزء. إن جوجل قدمت أداة قوية و فريدة من نوعها مستخدمة التكنولوجيا الحديثة لتساعد الإنسان على فهم العلوم بطريقة أفضل. *​


*===============================*​ 

*هذا الخبر يأتي بعد انضمام مجموعة محتوى من وكالة ناسا (NASA) على خدمة جوجل إيرث لعرض استكشاف وكالة ناسا لكوكب الأرض فى الشهر الماضي. تتكون المجموعة من ثلاث مكونات تتضمن صور من رواد الفضاء للأرض و هو عرض صور للأرض تم التقاطها منذ الستينيات، صور من الأقمار الصناعية تم التقاطها عن طريق أقمار ناسا الفضائية و صور لأضواء مدن الأرض أى المدن الأكثر إنارة حول العالم. *​ 






*للإستمتاع بخاصية سكاى Sky على خدمة جوجل إيرث يجب تحميل أحدث نسخة من خدمة جوجل إيرث على موقع earth.google.com المتاحة بثلاث عشرة لغة.*​ 










*============================*​



*يمكنك تحميل البرنامج معربا *​ 


*http://www.4shared.com/file/22807040...ified=afca1334*​





*منقــــــــول*​


----------



## ipraheem makram (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: > الانفجار الكبير...جوجل إيرث Google Earth, للفضاء أيضا بعد أن كان للأرض*

*جميل جدآ بس انا بقلاى حاولى شهر بدور على جوجل ايرث 3D النساخة الجديدة (3D)
يرايت لو عندك تبعتهالى خالى بالك(3D)*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: > الانفجار الكبير...جوجل إيرث Google Earth, للفضاء أيضا بعد أن كان للأرض*

مشكوووور يا مارسيلينووو​


----------



## ashrafhabashy (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: > الانفجار الكبير...جوجل إيرث Google Earth, للفضاء أيضا بعد أن كان للأرض فقط*

جميل جدآ


----------



## ارووجة (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: > الانفجار الكبير...جوجل إيرث Google Earth, للفضاء أيضا بعد أن كان للأرض فقط*

وااو    شي حلوو كتيررررررر
ميرررررسي ليك اخي


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: > الانفجار الكبير...جوجل إيرث Google Earth, للفضاء أيضا بعد أن كان للأرض فقط*

عاشت الايادي الحلوى والجميلة ..
ان شاء الله يسوع المسيح ومريم امنا ان تحمينا وتحمي منتدانا من كل شر 


اخوكم رامي البغدادي


----------

